
Network Propaganda: Manipulation, Disinformation, Radicalization in US Politics - jrepinc
https://www.oxfordscholarship.com/mobile/view/10.1093/oso/9780190923624.001.0001/oso-9780190923624
======
eud77fjene
Why do these sorts of articles mainly pop up on HN when the Dems are
struggling? It's no different than after Trump won and suddenly everyone cared
about the electoral college.

